# Slow Netstat



## loganc1981 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've got an issue I'm trying to trouble shoot with slow timing with Netstat -n, netstat-a runs fine its just when it trys to resolve the name that it seems to run slow. This one server has had a couple issues with slowness from anything outside our network, like connections from other cities and I believe the problem is with that one server as everything else is running fine. Any suggestions as to making it run faster? Even if it doesn't resolve the address in the end as no other system does they just don't stop and wait forever, almost like its taking a long time to time out? Thanks.


----------



## loganc1981 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm sorry I reversed that netstat-n works fine, and netstat -a runs slow.


----------

